# Corel Draw 4 or 5???



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello All!

I am a newbie just starting out. What is the difference in 4 and 5? I would like to get 4 and save some money if there is not much of a difference in the 2. 

Also, how are people on Ebay selling 5 so cheaply. Like less than $100???? It says it is the full edition???

TIA!


----------



## hotrod08 (Jun 28, 2008)

go with 5 it the lastest, corel had a deal on them right now on there web site, just got a email from them yesterday. then you have all the support and they might give you some thing extra wene you buy it from them.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Get X5 for the color management. You will need it for dye sublimation. Also, DO NOT buy the home and student version it cannot run VBA macros. Macros are really essential to get the most out of CorelDRAW.

-James


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

If you are new and do not already know Corel you would be wise to consider Adobe Illustrator as it is the industry standard. Corel is a very unstable application that only gets worse with each release. You can pretty much gauge how old someone is by what software they recommend. All of us old geezers learned on Corel. The vast majority of designers 35 and under use Adobe Illustrator. 

If one is to learn, learn on what is current and the standard. Buying Corel now is like buying a VCR.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have Adobe CS 5 suite...and I have been using adobe for 10 years or more BUT...I have also used Corel for about the same time and I just dont agree that Corel is buggy or that it gets worse with each release. I presently have both x4 and x5 on my computer and use them about 90 percent of the time...it is easier to learn and you will not out grow it anytime soon...just starting out...go with your wallet....you can get a full release on eBay for x4 as x5 is soon to be replaced with the next version...and x4 will certainly do for beginners....I have used it professionally for several years..


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> I have Adobe CS 5 suite...and I have been using adobe for 10 years or more BUT...I have also used Corel for about the same time and I just dont agree that Corel is buggy or that it gets worse with each release. I presently have both x4 and x5 on my computer and use them about 90 percent of the time...it is easier to learn and you will not out grow it anytime soon...just starting out...go with your wallet....you can get a full release on eBay for x4 as x5 is soon to be replaced with the next version...and x4 will certainly do for beginners....I have used it professionally for several years..


Not sure what kind of graphics or projects you do but if you are doing anything beyond vector graphics you are going to have serious issues that has been discussed for years about all the issues Corel has now. The last somewhat stable version was X3. Any program that you use 90% is going to be easier than a program you use 10% of the time. I am in the same boat as you as I learned on Corel but trying my hardest to get off of it. Sure Corel does some task better than AI and vice versa. 

Corel has significant issues when you mix raster and vector. The doomed "Corel has stop working" error is a constant. It can not even import PDF files without plug ins. EPS imports are iffy at best.

Regardless what program you start to learn it will take time and time is valuable. Investing that time in a program that is not an industry standard any longer is a crucial mistake.

Just a wild guess but I would say Charles is over 40 and one of my fellow old geezers as you will find very few under 30 recommending Corel. To me recommending Corel is like recommending WordPerfect. Sure you can get it cheap but there is a reason. It like Corel dominated word processing for years. Now most people have no clue it is still around.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Riders..... I guess we just disagree...yep I am older...only been graphics since 1983 and presently own....and use..Adobe suite, Corel suite, Xara, vector magic desktop edition, Inkscape and gimp as well as DAS SmartCutPro and WinPCSign 2010 and 2012,and Roland r-wear. For equipment I use two GCC cutters, a silhouette Cameo and Roland desktop engraver and a single head six needle embroidery machine. I own a store front and do sublimation, heat press vinyl, vinyl signs, embroidery, custom rhinestone designs. so I must defer to your obvious expert advice and guidance...I stand corrected. NOT...my last comment on this .......


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Riders..... I guess we just disagree...yep I am older...only been graphics since 1983 and presently own....and use..Adobe suite, Corel suite, Xara, vector magic desktop edition, Inkscape and gimp as well as DAS SmartCutPro and WinPCSign 2010 and 2012,and Roland r-wear. For equipment I use two GCC cutters, a silhouette Cameo and Roland desktop engraver and a single head six needle embroidery machine. I own a store front and do sublimation, heat press vinyl, vinyl signs, embroidery, custom rhinestone designs. so I must defer to your obvious expert advice and guidance...I stand corrected. NOT...my last comment on this .......


It takes no expert to know that AI is the industry standard. Ever see a job in a professional graphics studio looking for Corel expertise? Of course not. Does any design/graphics art schools teach their stundents using Corel? Of course not. When you have someone new entering into a profession they should learn industry standards if possible. It is good advice. For old geezers like us that grew up on Corel it is hard to make a change. 

Not sure why you got so butt hurt that you needed to puff out your chest and list out your equipment but maybe you feel better now. 

PS I have no Rolands, no embroidery, no screen printing equipment, vinyl cutters, no vinyls signs, no cameo. etc etc - I just sublimate

Bottom line whether you like it or not - AI is the industry standard and Corel has faded into the sunset. Suggesting someone new learn an out dated program that is no longer used in the graphic design business is damaging. That coming from a Corel user.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

sherr717 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am a newbie just starting out. What is the difference in 4 and 5? I would like to get 4 and save some money if there is not much of a difference in the 2.
> 
> ...


Make sure of few things before you buy.

1. Does Ebay offer their money back guarantee for the purchase? (Ebay buyer protection)

2. The software is clearly stated as "new and unopened", "in retail box", "not upgrade" and "not student version".

Having said that I bought CD X5 on Ebay in Nov. it was only $49.99 and the seller had a perfect 100% score. No issues installing and activating.

Corel Draw vs. Adobe Illustrator (AI) ?

Depends on your printer. 

If you are using an Epson _desktop_ printer *forget AI* unless you are using a RIP. If you are using just a profile and the Epson driver you are *asking for trouble with AI.*

I have and use Creative Suite 5 (includes AI and PS), Corel X5 (had X3, V11, V10 before) and have had just about every Epson desktop printer that could be used for desktop sublimation.

Don't take my word on not using AI with small format printers, reference what Adobe says on the subject.

Troubleshoot problems printing to non-PostScript printers


*************************************
"Adobe Illustrator is optimized for PostScript printing. In fact, many of the Illustrator advanced features can only be described using the PostScript page description language. Non PostScript printers (for example, Hewlett-Packard LaserJets, Canon BubbleJets, or *Epson Stylus*) use printer description languages that are not full programming languages (for example, PCL or QuickDraw) and are unable to describe all of the objects and attributes in Illustrator artwork. Most non PostScript printers rely on display information, host computer resources, and proprietary printer drivers to relay print information to the printer.

When you print from Illustrator to a non PostScript printer, objects may not print, or may print incorrectly. The behavior may vary with different printers and with different versions of the printer software. Non PostScript printing problems can manifest themselves in many different ways, including (but not limited to) the following:

Text or other objects are partially or completely missing from the page.
A system error or freeze occurs"
*************************************** 

The "but not limited to" in my experience also refers to not getting accurate color.

The vast majority of large format sublimators use a software RIP _which will handle Postscript very nicely_. When you print to a RIP you are bypassing the Epson printer driver where the compatibility problems occur. 

If you refer to the AI CS5 screen I attached you will see only 2 options in AI for "color handling". 

* Let Illustrator handle colors
* Let Postscript printer hande colors.

What is missing is "Let printer handle colors" like you will see in Photoshop and Corel Draw. This is by design, AI as evident by Adobe's statement is _not designed for low end desktop printers_ and will _try_ and bypass the printers normal color handling. I have tried every possible workaround Adobe has posted and every combination of color setup and rest assured it is a crap shoot at best.

AI was designed for output for high end publishing and printing. Adobe has to figure why buy a $599 graphic application and a RIP that can be a couple of grand and use a $100 printer? So why target the desktop market.

This is where Corel and AI differ, Corel can work better at the low end, and of course the price reflects that as well.

I love AI for some things, I send files to service bureaus when I outsource printing like flyers and business cards etc, those places Postscipt and CMYK printing are the standard and the printers are very AI compatible. If I used a large format for sublimation and a RIP, AI would be my choice.

AI is _not_ the standard for _desktop_ sublimating. Corel is dominant. Read thru the posts here and other imprinting forums and you find that to be true.

Corel does have a few warts and is not as stable as AI. If you get CD X5 suggest you have fast computer with a lot of RAM. Many (but not all) of Corels issues relate to an undersized PC with oversized files. I'm using X5 (64 bit) now on a Win 7 x64 PC with 16 GB of ram, it's much more stable than on the older PC, but still can crash on occasion. 

I haven't switched my sublimation over to the new PC yet, but using X5 for regular printing I find it no worse that X3 in terms of reliability, in some cases it's better with the bigger files.

So if you buy a $5000 printer, sub inks by the liter, and use a RIP costing you a couple grand or more, then AI might be a good program for. 

I don't use Sawgrass's Power Driver, which works like a RIP, so others may be OK with AI and Power Driver on a desktop Epson, but if you just use a profile and print straight to the Epson driver trust me, you need Corel.

Photoshop works great with desktop Epsons, AI doesn't.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Well you have a bunch of disagreements and a very detail discussion on your potential purchase. I do not have a dog in this hunt but also own both sides of this fence. I must say if you look at the arguments - one is based on no foundation nor scientific survey - which would then establish an industry standard. Merely mentioning it on the forum does not make it so. Better yet must of the arguements mentioned does not mean (because that would be false) the product that one was better - they fell victim to better marketing and lost in the popular vote. We do remember what the downfall is to popular vote. The beta was a better machine - gone. Wordperfect was better than Word - gone. And more of the same type of arguments can be made for many other things. Macs are better too, but the industry is not using it to run equipment. So look at your equipment and see what requirements you need as far as OS and software. I did not like X4 and found X5 better. If there are export or import problems - I never had them since I just drop the file on my open Corel and without filters and the likes I am doing what I need to. I am also talking (with X5) AI, PS, PDF files and the likes. If you talking AI and Corel you are talking vectors - if you are talking PS or Paint you are talking rasters. THe AI and corel will handle some raster stuff, but not the other way around. So it is a matter of equipment and style - I started with adobe and now mostly use corel. Learning a methodology that suits your style and software expectations will make the ease of use and learning effective. I will say that I fall into the over forty designation, which makes the hyposis true again. However, with that said - the sampling is unscientific and the pool is too small. It is like saying a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

If you truly need a scientific study to understand the industry standard for graphics design software is AI than you are living in a cave. WordPerfect better than Word? Which software do you currently use Word or WordPerfect? Which software do you use Lotus 123 or Excel? Do we need scientific studies to understand that Word and Excel our industry standards not WordPerfect or Lotus 123?

I too use Corel and AI and know Corel much better than AI. We receive files everyday from designers to use on their orders. Want to know the percent of AI vs Corel file format we receive. At least 90% AI files. Corel does not in fact import PDF files out of the box nor does convert eps files clean. Doesn't mean it will not work for people and in fact if you are not using outside files from people or doing simple vector art it will work fine.

The issue and original suggestion was based on someone new coming into the industry and suggesting that if they are to learn a new program they learn one that is excepted as the standard by virtually every graphics design firm, school, etc. so they have a marketable skill.

PS - WordPerfect is not gone so you can go right back to using that great program if you wish but something tells me you will stick with the industry standard and not this great program called WordPerfect.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

No one asked what the industry standard was, they simply wanted an opinion which version was better.
On that note I import PDF and .AI files daily into X3 with no issues whatsoever.
Bottom line is buy what you can afford and will run on your machine and do what you want it to do.
Good luck


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

idonaldson said:


> Well you have a bunch of disagreements and a very detail discussion on your potential purchase. I do not have a dog in this hunt but also own both sides of this fence. I must say if you look at the arguments - one is based on no foundation nor scientific survey - which would then establish an industry standard. Merely mentioning it on the forum does not make it so. Better yet must of the arguements mentioned does not mean (because that would be false) the product that one was better - they fell victim to better marketing and lost in the popular vote. We do remember what the downfall is to popular vote. The beta was a better machine - gone. Wordperfect was better than Word - gone. And more of the same type of arguments can be made for many other things. Macs are better too, but the industry is not using it to run equipment. So look at your equipment and see what requirements you need as far as OS and software. I did not like X4 and found X5 better. If there are export or import problems - I never had them since I just drop the file on my open Corel and without filters and the likes I am doing what I need to. I am also talking (with X5) AI, PS, PDF files and the likes. If you talking AI and Corel you are talking vectors - if you are talking PS or Paint you are talking rasters. THe AI and corel will handle some raster stuff, but not the other way around. So it is a matter of equipment and style - I started with adobe and now mostly use corel. Learning a methodology that suits your style and software expectations will make the ease of use and learning effective. I will say that I fall into the over forty designation, which makes the hyposis true again. However, with that said - the sampling is unscientific and the pool is too small. It is like saying a broken clock is right twice a day.


Yes, and when someone states "industry standard" what "industry" are they speaking about? 

In this forum we are sublimating so that is a very narrow part of the printing "industry". And to further narrow it down what printer is the OP going to be using? Does one that is just starting out use wide format and RIPs which are not the "industry standard" for desktop users, or even advised until business dictates viability. Or does one start out with a much cheaper desktop printer?

AI is not a good product for cheap desktop printers.

The same argument can be made for vinyl cutters, laser cutters, etc. which are a niche in "the industry".

Context is everything in our discussion that applies here.

Choices of which to use are not always based on "which is best", but what tool works best for which equipment. 

As long as there are people needing to print on low end devices, or needing to craft an end product that is not just "paper". "Standards" cannot be spoke of in broad terms. Corel will always be a needed product.


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

Wow! This forum gets complicated sometimes.
I bought a *Corel Draw 5X* off ebay and I was lucky the one I got it worked fine.
You can also do alot in sublimation ,with* photo* *elements* which usually starts below 100 bucks. 
One of the best investments I made on Ebay, was a dvd made by J. Stephen Spence call intro into Corel draw.
Corel seemed kinda complicated for me, but I aint very bright as my wifes pet name for me indicates,that being Dumba**. The* Photoshop*
*Element*s program worked for me beginning out, until I got more educated on Corel.

good luck


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Coolio - it is not complicated - we have folks who have time on their hands and occassionally we may address the topic at hand. Some people like to bully others into submission but only the faint of heart will take posts here to a therapist. I have a job where I travel and as such I have a working knowledge of the subject matter. I also have preference for what I like to use when I am doing my work. I know for a fact nothing in my previous posts was made up and that I can cleanly use any AI, PS, or PDF in my X5 - I know because I do and if any one here says different - PM more or tell me what is not working for you. Now I do have their professional version so I cannot talk to an Ebay or bootleg version. My point to no one is that blanket statements made in a vacuum is just that and in your world that is what folks are using - that is in your world, Not the entire world. It is like saying do I buy a MAC or a Windows based OS - it balls down to what are you going to be using it for now and later; what is your background with either; what software will you be running; the folks you are supporting or will be servicing what are they using; your support group what are they using. Even MAC which some folks will say is better and less problems had to introduce a windows shell. I did not see windows introduce a MAC shell. The BETA was better than the VHS - but did not win out. It does not take it away from them. Word beat out wordperfect - does not make it better. Mom and Pops are losing out to Walmart - does it make walmart better. So you can pick apart anyones arguement, but it does not make the whole statement wrong. I do not want to requote myself - but it boils down to what does your equipment and software calls for - that dictates design program - I never seen folks buy a design program and then find equipment to match. So I will get something to eat and sit by for another round of bashing. I will still keep posting. push go


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

idonaldson said:


> - but it boils down to what does your equipment and software calls for - that dictates design program - I never seen folks buy a design program and then find equipment to match.


Well stated.


----------



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW!!!! Ya'll have gone WAY over my head!!! Anyway, off the bat I do not plan on doing very much "designing or drawing". I have a girl that is going to design for me & I plan on using mostly patterns (houndstooth, zig zag, damask, etc.) and adding names or monograms to them. I was told by the place where I have bought ALL of my equipment to get Corel Draw 4. I know a local guy that used to do sub. that said to get CD 4. Anyway, my pocket is not full of money right now so I would like to take the more economical route right now. PS Elements is the most economical but I do not know if I can import these patterns I either buy or get offline and add what I want to with them with the true type fonts that are on my computer. Could I make a 4 X 4 tile 1 day and then the next make some very large with the same file in Elements? Will it let me increase and decrease the size that much? 

I looked on Ebay & Amazon and did not see Corel Draw 4 so I would appreciate any help.

Thanks!


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

You want to search for CorelDRAW X4 not 4! There is lots of Home & Student X4 on eBay. Stay away from Home and Student X5, it does not have VBA.

-James


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> If you are new and do not already know Corel you would be wise to consider Adobe Illustrator as it is the industry standard. Corel is a very unstable application that only gets worse with each release. You can pretty much gauge how old someone is by what software they recommend. All of us old geezers learned on Corel. The vast majority of designers 35 and under use Adobe Illustrator.
> 
> If one is to learn, learn on what is current and the standard. Buying Corel now is like buying a VCR.


Adobe Illustrator = $2,000 or so
CorelDraw = $ 400 or so


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

sherr717 said:


> WOW!!!! Ya'll have gone WAY over my head!!! Anyway, off the bat I do not plan on doing very much "designing or drawing". I have a girl that is going to design for me & I plan on using mostly patterns (houndstooth, zig zag, damask, etc.) and adding names or monograms to them. I was told by the place where I have bought ALL of my equipment to get Corel Draw 4. I know a local guy that used to do sub. that said to get CD 4. Anyway, my pocket is not full of money right now so I would like to take the more economical route right now. PS Elements is the most economical but I do not know if I can import these patterns I either buy or get offline and add what I want to with them with the true type fonts that are on my computer. Could I make a 4 X 4 tile 1 day and then the next make some very large with the same file in Elements? Will it let me increase and decrease the size that much?
> 
> I looked on Ebay & Amazon and did not see Corel Draw 4 so I would appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks!


If this is all you are doing you can get the most basic of basic programs. Try Elements and see if it works for you.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

coolbeansgifts said:


> Wow! This forum gets complicated sometimes.
> I bought a *Corel Draw 5X* off ebay and I was lucky the one I got it worked fine.
> You can also do alot in sublimation ,with* photo* *elements* which usually starts below 100 bucks.
> One of the best investments I made on Ebay, was a dvd made by J. Stephen Spence call intro into Corel draw.
> ...


I got that DVD and after mastering it, went the next step and got one from Lynda.com by Mark Abdelnour which was incredible. Now I'm trying to get through the ones from AdvancedArtist. Corel also has photo something in it that you can do all kinds of stuff with, without having to buy additional software.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

lben said:


> Adobe Illustrator = $2,000 or so
> CorelDraw = $ 400 or so


Adobe Illustrator Retail $599.00
Corel Draw Retail $499


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Too bad I don't have $600 any more. When I had the money to buy it they were asking $1,700+ for it. I did get an upgrade for it off ebay, but I needed the full version of CS 2-4 first and couldn't get it. This really bums me out. Oh well, it wasn't meant to be I guess.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Also - they have full download version - at least Corel does that works for 30days all features. You can give it a test run.


----------



## Frosted Images (Sep 10, 2008)

Your programs are only as good as you are. I started out with Adobe CS3 Suite focusing on Illustrator and Photoshop. After purchase a laser, I realized that Corel is the choice for lasers, even Digitalt Art Solutions favor Corel for their plugins. When it comes to making signs, FlexiSign is the standard and all sign companies want some experience in FlexiSign. Consequently, you can't learn that in college or trade school. The good thing about Corel is that you get CorelDraw and Photopaint. Adobe you either purchase the entire suite or pay more for individual suites. I import/export in any format whether eps, pdf, dwg, ai, tiff, and png...you name it. A good graphic artist or designer will make any software accommodate their needs.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

and get a tutor, they can help you learn faster!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

sherr717 said:


> WOW!!!! Ya'll have gone WAY over my head!!! Anyway, off the bat I do not plan on doing very much "designing or drawing". I have a girl that is going to design for me & I plan on using mostly patterns (houndstooth, zig zag, damask, etc.) and adding names or monograms to them. I was told by the place where I have bought ALL of my equipment to get Corel Draw 4. I know a local guy that used to do sub. that said to get CD 4. Anyway, my pocket is not full of money right now so I would like to take the more economical route right now. PS Elements is the most economical but I do not know if I can import these patterns I either buy or get offline and add what I want to with them with the true type fonts that are on my computer. Could I make a 4 X 4 tile 1 day and then the next make some very large with the same file in Elements? Will it let me increase and decrease the size that much?
> 
> I looked on Ebay & Amazon and did not see Corel Draw 4 so I would appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks!


Ebay guarantees either purchase. CD X4 is the older version, get the current one X5. If that software isn't what the sellers claim you can get a full refund thru Ebay on either.

New CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X5 Full Version | eBay

BRAND NEW CORELDRAW GRAPHICS SUITE X5 FULL VERSION | eBay

I bought in Nov. off of Ebay, I had no installation or activation issues, and was able to register the software with Corel.


----------

